# Hymer Difficulty Selling In Uk If Left Hand Drive???



## happycamper1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, am about to buy a hymer left hand drive second hand and was wondering if I would have difficulty selling it again because it's left hand drive.. I'm more used to driving RHD and was also wondering what are the pro's and con's of left hand drive models.

Many Thanks!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

If your intending using it in Europe, then you'll be the same as everyone else and it would suit you better
.
If you want it for UK use only then personally I would think again.


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

We use LHD predominantly in the UK. 

Make sure the right side mirror is well adjusted. We also have an additional blind spot mirror You soon get used to it and within a couple of weeks, find its no problem. The only time I struggle is pulling up to a giveway or roundabout that is steeply angled off to the left. Visibility to the right can be obscured by the right hand wall of the van. You tend to adapt your road position to aid Visibility, stopping slightly straighter to giveways roundabouts etc.. 

I would not think twice about LHD. Cost and condition of the van would be more important to me.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I would have thought it would always put some people off but as others have said if you want it to use on the continent it would be of benefit.

Not sure if I would have bought a LHD vehicle. It would depend on the price I suppose.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Left Hand Drive vehicles in the UK usually fall into two categories:

1.) Vehicles priced fairly to take into consideration their relatively limited appeal to the majority of UK buyers, only really to those who spend a lot of time abroad.

2.) Vehicles overpriced hoping that someone will be willing to pay a premium to save time and money importing one themselves from Europe.

As a rule of thumb, I would only consider a LHD in the UK if it was cheaper then what I could buy and import one myself from Germany. Check out mobile.de (Germany Autotrader).


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've had both LHD and RHD and have had no difficialty in selling on.... and find it no issue which I drive, just using common sence while driving......


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have tried both and found both had/have blindspots in UK and Mainland. Resale was not a problem and I would have had another if the spec we wanted had been available when we wanted it.
I spent the first few days too far out on UK roads but did adapt.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

In the past we've sold two LHD vans privately in the UK without any problem at all. We did sell at competitive prices but having said that, we still achieved a price that we were very happy with.

Personally I spend more time in Europe than UK so LHD is an advantage, many others are in a similar position.

If it's a good buy then don't hesitate because of LHD issues.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

LHD usually attracts a slightly higher insurance premium for some reason. But in the overall running costs its a very small amount  

If you have never driven a LHD before it takes a while to stop trying to change gear with the window winder handle :lol: :lol: !!! 

(its where the gear lever "should" be as far as your brain is concerned  )


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

No insurance issues with ours (Comfort). I prefer LHD because it makes continental touring easy. No problems driving in the UK - in fact we set out to find a LHD vehicle. Another advantage with a Hymer A-class is that the driver's door (if fitted) is on the correct side, and the driver has a bit more room because s/he is not sitting next to the gas locker which intrudes slightly into the cab space on the right hand side.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought a lhd drive Hymer in November last year. While not my first motorhome it was my first LHD vehicle.
I've driven all over europe both on business and pleasure in both RHD and hire LHD without issue except the odd speeding ticket.
However its the first time I've driven a LHD car in the UK and I must say it takes some getting to grips with. Initially I lost a side mirror not sure if it was me just being disorientated or the extra width.
However all is ok now and I'm happy driving it in the UK (only my wife is still a little scarred and hasn't driven it yet)
Looking forward to touring down to Croatia later in the year.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

All our m/h have been LHD.

In the Uk having installed additional "tractor mirrors" there are now no blind spots. The huge advantage is that when on country road I can get very close into walls, hedges etc without having to reply on my wife.

We do spend 8-9 months abroad so there are clear advantages aswell.

Price has never been an issue and spare parts are available both in the Uk and abroad. We found the prices abroad far cheaper.

Whilst over in Germany earlier this month we found our trade in value was slightly higher than the UK and the service we got was superb.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

We purchased a 2003 LHD B584 last year - great for Europe, and perfectly fine to drive in Blighty too. In this country, once you get used to the distance from the LH edge to the kerb, its easy!
Im 38 and have just renewed with MHF insurance - fully comp £222!!!!

Reeesult!

Mark


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I find driving an LHD in the UK quite stressful (as does my wife as passenger) especially on smaller fast A roads. Having said that I would always buy LHD as we only need to suffer till we get to to the port or tunnel...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We specifically looked for lhd when trying to locate our ideal motorhome. It makes driving in Europe so much less stressful and you just get used to it in the UK. As so many of us like them I would not think that resale would be a problem.


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the only disadvantage of LHD in the UK is that overtaking is a bit tricky, having to swing right over to the wrong side of the road to check what's the other side of that juggernaut. But then, our old LHD Hymer is too slow to overtake anything much, so it's not a problem. Normally we're higher than everything else so we can see over the top, and I like being able to see how close to the ditch I am. Actually, I'm not sure about whether a RHD van is a good idea at all....


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

No probs. I sold a leftie last year to the first person that looked at it.

Paul


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

marco_b said:


> I think the only disadvantage of LHD in the UK is that overtaking is a bit tricky, having to swing right over to the wrong side of the road to check what's the other side of that juggernaut.


I can see this might be a bit of problem, but can't say I've experienced any real difficulty. Worth remembering that any A-class, other than a very small one, is limited to 50 mph on single carriageway roads anyway (this applies to most C-class too). And since most artics seem to exceed their 40 mph single carriageway limit, I find there are few occasions when I need to overtake anyway.

Like you, I just sit back and cruise along.

p.s. I know the issue of speed limits is slightly confusing: there are two points of view. If the motorhome has an unladen weight of less than 3050 kg, it is classed as a passenger vehicle with limits of 60 and 70 on single and dual carriageways. But how many of us know the ULW? It's not the same as MIRO which manufacturers have to state. But if a 'white van' has a MAM of more than 2 tonnes (and pretty much any motorhome will fall into this category) then the limits are 50/60/70 for single/dual carriageway and motorway respectively. I would not want to argue the case with Mr Plodd that I should be allowed to go over 50 on the local B road whilst sitting in a vehicle that is bigger than most 'white vans'.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I have had 2 LHD Hymers and sold them both at a good price within 24 hours. I could have sold the first one (a C524) ten times over. The second one (a C644G) was bought by a Swedish dealer and exported because the low Pound makes them cheap for foreigners.

The only issue is turning left but if you position yourself straighter at the junction you can usually see.

I'm so used to a LHD now that my new RHD is weird despite driving RHD cars.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don,t drive the van

We now have a right hand drive and have sold the left hand drive Hymer

Albert says the left hand drive had numerous advantages when driving or reversing down narrow country lanes, he knew exactly where the walls were

and when we reversed down a very difficult stretch in the Lake District, he got a standing ovation from the people on the coach

Aldra


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Like others I searched for a LHD as I intended spending more time on the Continent. Driving in UK is no problem as I can see over most vehicles in front if I need to overtake.
No experience of selling yet.

Bob


----------

